# The DB in CubeDB - new version of cubedb, now supports profiles and socials!



## Gil.zussman (Sep 21, 2021)

The most common question regarding CubeDB is "why did you put DB in the name?"
well, from day 1, the idea was to create a public repository of solve reconstructions everyone can share and learn from each other.
It took a while before CubeDB reached a phase where reconstructions were made easy enough - F2L/OLL/PLL autocomplete where you could literally tab your way through the solve you just did.
but now, i find myself and others posting their solves and saving them on the bookmark tab. getting a huge link to accompany it with or using a links shortner.
how is that for a shared link - https://www.cubedb.net/solve/50 ?
Cubedb now features profiles which allocate all of your solves, which you can follow and like. you can set yours to private should you choose to.

this is just the first step towards something much much bigger, so keep your eye out for the next couple of releases


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 21, 2021)

Sweet

I don't know if it's just me but the visualizer runs at like 10fps
EDIT: I use chrome. On firefox it's okay


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2021)

Gil.zussman said:


> The most common question regarding CubeDB is "why did you put DB in the name?"
> well, from day 1, the idea was to create a public repository of solve reconstructions everyone can share and learn from each other.
> It took a while before CubeDB reached a phase where reconstructions were made easy enough - F2L/OLL/PLL autocomplete where you could literally tab your way through the solve you just did.
> but now, i find myself and others posting their solves and saving them on the bookmark tab. getting a huge link to accompany it with or using a links shortner.
> ...


Super cool.

The cube looks nicer too in the cubeDB.

I will start populating my profile now with some 5-style solves, https://www.cubedb.net/user/35 .


----------



## Gil.zussman (Sep 21, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Sweet
> 
> I don't know if it's just me but the visualizer runs at like 10fps
> EDIT: I use chrome. On firefox it's okay


i'm using Chrome as well. maybe other programs such as addons?
i've tested it on Chrome, Firefox, Brave and even on Edge, none did any problems so far...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2021)

I love this so much 

Speedcubing really needs it's own social media. Facebook/discord/reddit etc really dont do it for me

Again, I love this


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 22, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Speedcubing really needs it's own social media. Facebook/discord/reddit etc really dont do it for me


What about the forums?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 22, 2021)

Gil.zussman said:


> i'm using Chrome as well. maybe other programs such as addons?
> i've tested it on Chrome, Firefox, Brave and even on Edge, none did any problems so far...


I think you're right.
I tested on incognito and there was no slow down.
I'll try deactivating extensions one by one later. (have many of them)


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 22, 2021)

Will this make it easier for solves to go into the reconstruction database? I looked at scdb and there were hardly any ZZ solves.

I've reconstructed (from video) about 200 of my own ZZ solves, both OH and TH. If I uploaded them to cubedb would they be able to be transferred over to the recon db?


----------



## Gil.zussman (Sep 24, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Will this make it easier for solves to go into the reconstruction database? I looked at scdb and there were hardly any ZZ solves.
> 
> I've reconstructed (from video) about 200 of my own ZZ solves, both OH and TH. If I uploaded them to cubedb would they be able to be transferred over to the recon db?



Stewy is the lead reconstructor of speedcubedb, I bet he'd love to have more zz solves there and so do I. Solves that are competitive-pro level are almost automatically be added there, and you can clearly see that the average there is about 6-7 mins and below for 3x3.

Cubedb was created to give stage to anyone that wishes to upload and share his solves, regardless of result, speed etc.


----------

